# Handlebar - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (30/4/18)

*Handlebar – The Charlie*

Flavour Description: "Chocolate injected cappuccino"

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico Resin, iJustS
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W – 40W

My comment: 
“Chocolate injected”? More like s..t injected. Seriously. This juice tastes like s..t (though how I would know that beats me, as I’ve never tasted s..t). I’ve never said this about any juice before and I don’t really like slating a juice, as tastes differ, but this one …!

I just could not believe that a juice could taste like this, so I took the following steps:
- Tried it at 40W on the Pico Resin (I prefer to vape at 30W)
- Let it stand for a few hours, thinking it might “adjust” itself.
- Replaced the coil – again, in case something was wrong with the coil.
- Tried it in my trusty iJust S. 

Conclusion: It’s vile; disgusting; repulsive . I wouldn’t even insult someone with a PIF. It’s going down the drain right now.

I’m just so thankful that this was not the first coffee juice which I ever tried, as I would never have vaped another coffee again.

Would I buy this juice again: Not if you paid me $100!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (30/4/18)

An awesome "no holds barred" review @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Stosta said:


> An awesome "no holds barred" review @Hooked !



Thanks @Stosta. It needed to be said for the benefit of the vaping community!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> - Tried it at 40W on the Pico Resin (I prefer to vape at 30W)


Which atomizer, though?


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Which atomizer, though?



Melo 3 Mini


----------



## aktorsyl (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Melo 3 Mini


Ah, thanks!


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Lmfao this gif made me think of you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (11/5/18)

Lol! Oh dear, sorry to hear this one was a big flop @Hooked !!

Thanks for doing these coffee reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Lol! Oh dear, sorry to hear this one was a big flop @Hooked !!
> 
> Thanks for doing these coffee reviews.



A flop is nothing - this one was an unmitigated disaster! There are some juices which I haven't liked but perhaps others will, so I'll be honest and state that I didn't like it - and why - and say that I wouldn't buy it again. But this one .... whew!

Do you like coffee juice, @Carnival?


----------



## Carnival (11/5/18)

Hooked said:


> A flop is nothing - this one was an unmitigated disaster! There are some juices which I haven't liked but perhaps others will, so I'll be honest and state that I didn't like it - and why - and say that I wouldn't buy it again. But this one .... whew!
> 
> Do you like coffee juice, @Carnival?



I really appreciate your honest reviews. Yes, I do like coffee juices! So I'll be following your thread and reviews on them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

